# New Pics - November 21, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The Plover in this series is quite injured .. not horrific .. but badly injured, so look at your own risk. The rest are ducks .. one with a bad leg and another with a nasty ear infection, and a new pigeon rescued by the good folks at Performance Testing Labs: http://www.rims.net/2007Nov21

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow. You must have your hands full. I really like the Shore Bird . 

And thats great that the pigeon was saved.

Wonder whats wrong with the white duck.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What's Performance Testing Lab?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, one white duck has a clogged and infected ear. The other has a hugely swollen and arthritic leg due to an old injury or infection that was never addressed. 

The Plover is simply very, very badly injured. S/he will be transferred to a permitted facility as soon as s/he is stable enough to make the trip.

Performance Testing Labs is a local company that tests the strength of the boxes and containers that companies use for their products. They feed and look after a large feral flock that hangs around at their place of business. They are good guys for sure! I get quite a few needy pigeons from them. Everyone there is a pigeon lover and a bird lover in general. That new pigeon with the broken wing arrived along with a donation of 100 pounds of wild bird seed mix. If you search on Performance Testing Lab, you should find some old posts about birds that they rescued. The whole company (it is a small company, granted) is into looking after pigeons and other birds.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are all such beautiful birds, thank you for providing them shelter and care. I am sure they will have a happier Thanskgiving because of you.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Charis said:


> What's Performance Testing Lab?


That's what I was going to ask, too. Their name is misleading! You have your hands full, as usual, Terry. That little plover doesn't look so good, poor thing. I hope they all do well under your care and are feeling back to normal soon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So far, so good with the new birds. That Plover is still not doing real well, and I am really hoping it will be stable enough to transport to the permitted facility tomorrow. 

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I didn't dare to read any further when I saw the word "lab" good I did.
Glad they are nice people.
Hope all your poor new little guys will recover.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thank you for sharing your photos. Some are heartwarming, some are instructive, some are both. Those pigeons are so lucky to have the Performance Testing Labs as guardians! Sure hope that "plover" can be helped - that is one nasty head wound!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, one white duck has a clogged and infected ear. The other has a hugely swollen and arthritic leg due to an old injury or infection that was never addressed.
> 
> The Plover is simply very, very badly injured. S/he will be transferred to a permitted facility as soon as s/he is stable enough to make the trip.
> 
> ...


That's cool. The name is misleading. LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Performance Testing Labs*

The folks at Performance Testing Labs are definitely pigeon and other bird lovers. They are also very generous .. They left the 100 pounds of bird seed with the latest bird BUT .. I have also gotten .. cases and cases of Tuna, Uncle Ben's Rice, Cranberry juice, and assorted other things. Apparently the companies that have their boxes and containers tested deliver pallet loads of product for them to try and decimate. All the product is fresh and not outdated .. whatever survives the testing is up for donation or grabs  

There are times when I simply have to say "No, thank you", as I just don't have a use for or room to store whatever they are willing to bring .. Seed is, however, always welcome .. hmmmmm .. how to get the seed folks to have their bags tested  That would be good business for Performance Testing Labs and a good end result for me!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, any thoughts on what may have happened to the little plover? Poor little guy, I sure hope he (and the others) make a full recovery.

Sure is nice to read about Performance Testing Lab being kind to wildlife.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Maggie,

I don't have any idea what may have happened to that Plover. It is hanging in there.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> I don't have any idea what may have happened to that Plover. It is hanging in there.
> 
> Terry


Glad to hear the plover is still holding her own. How are the duck and goose doing?

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Glad to hear the plover is still holding her own. How are the duck and goose doing?
> 
> Margaret


Both are doing well .. neither likes me very much since I'm the bad person that got them caught, brought them here, tortured them with removing the fishing line, and now continue to torture them with meds every day.

Got a really cute little duckling in this AM that was pulled from the West LA Animal Shelter by a kind person who had rescued another duck from there not too long ago. No time for pics today, but perhaps tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a picture of what came out of the ear of that Pekin duck that is the first picture in the Nov. 21 series: http://www.rims.net/2007Nov24

The duck is feeling much, much better now that all that crud is gone from the ear.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

That is amazing. Poor little duck. He must have been miserable with that goop in his ear. I'm glad you got it out. 

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yikes, poor duck. I bet she is feeling much better now.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The duck is feeling much, much better. You could almost hear a sigh of relief from him when that huge plug came out of the ear.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bless all their little hearts, Terry.  

Wishing a speedy & full recovery for all of them.

Cindy


----------

